# Bessacarr E435 - Very Noisy Habitation Area When Travelling



## happydays2

Hi everyone!

Just purchased a new Bessacarr E435 his month and have been away this weekend for first time! This is our first motorhome and everything is a minefield to us at the moment, but one big issue we have at the moment is the very noisy habitation area when travelling. It is a constant creaking noise - prob the overhead lockers. Is this normal for a motorhome? And if so, is there any way of solving it?

Any help appreciated - thanks


----------



## erneboy

It should not happen but is is common and can be hard to find the source and fix. It's worth letting the dealer know and see if they can try to fix it but don't hold out too much hope, Alan.


----------



## happydays2

Thanks Alan!


Will visit dealer as suggested and hopefully be able to resolve noise problem. We also thought we would go and test drive another Bessacarr to compare noise level.


----------



## GerryD

We have a Bessacarr E480, new last September and aer very pleased with how quiet it is when travelling. Certainly it does rattle and creak on a bad potholed road, but you would expect that. It is so much quieter that our previous CI and even the Swift before that.
A lot has to do with the way that it is packed. Make liberal use of soft linings for items packed in cupboards and put a towel or tea cloth over the hob and the oven shelves and grill pan.
You must expect some rattles and creaks, if you can imagine that you are transporting your kitchen cupboards and sideboard over sometimes bumpy roads.
Gerry


----------



## scek

We have an e495 and it is very quiet when travelling. Packing can make a big difference to cupboards etc with weights etc. We now have it packed it such a way that we can go over speed bumps and not hear a single "clink" from the back.
Definateley no creaking noises though.


----------



## scek

We have an e495 and it is very quiet when travelling. Packing can make a big difference to cupboards etc with weights etc. We now have it packed it such a way that we can go over speed bumps and not hear a single "clink" from the back.
Definateley no creaking noises though.


----------



## stearman65

*Noise*

Try to ensure your light luggage goes high & the heavy stuff low, this will help the stress on the frame.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Have you thought about ripping out all the offending units etc

It'll give you more space to and less weight in the van. 

Easy, problem solved. Don't mention it.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Jean-Luc

Have you checked the tyre pressures.
There are extensive discussions here about what pressure is most suitable, the consensus seems to be that the 5.5 bar or 80psi in old money which new motorhomes are usually delivered at can be way to high.
Have a read of the threads and happy motorhoming


----------



## happydays2

Thanks to all your help and comments! Has proven to me that I have one big faulty motorhome! It creaks continuously, not just on rough roads. Have realised now that the creaking is actually coming from the overcab area joining the habitation area and it is so noisy. The actual habitation area is really quiet - generally no rattles or squeaks . Does a Manufacturers warranty cover this fault as we have bought it from new?


----------



## erneboy

Should do if your van is still in warranty, unless there is some odd restriction like the one Autotrail apply to fibreglass panels. They know they are poorly made so they shorten the warranty and limit the sum you can claim I think, Alan.


----------



## happydays2

Thanks for advice Alan. Luckily van is in warranty. Was having doubts about whether could get resolved as was told by dealer - it is normal to hear creaking noise!!!


----------



## erneboy

I would ask the dealer to take me for a drive in another Bessacar for comparison purposes. Many of them will say this or that is normal in the hope that you will go away, Alan.


----------



## loughrigg

My MH was a few years old when purchased and had quite a number of irritating squeaks and rattles above and behind the cab area. It might not be an ideal solution, but if you don't get any joy from your dealer, my solution could be worth a try.

It took a while and a bit of trial and error, but I worked through the MH with a supply of door bumps (the stick-on soft plastic type often found on kitchen doors) and stick-on felt surface protectors. That either separated or tightened all the surfaces/catches that were rubbing together or rattling.

Mike


----------



## Zebadee

*Noise when travelling*

Hi 
We have exactly the same model and exactly the same problem from exactly the same area. It appears that the body of the van creaks against the substantial bulk head directly behind the front seats and is more apparent the higher up in the van hence most noise is in the overhead bed area on the hi-line model. 
The dealer didn't want to know, said it is a van after all, my reply being a near £40,000 van and it shouldn't creak and groan at that price if it was built properly, after all it is supposed to be professionally built.
I believe the bulkhead should be secured to the van side walls, either by fixings or glued, this does not appear to be the case, possibly because of expansion reasons, I do not know, but if that is the reason, then a rubber packer should have been inserted on the build to solve this issue. :wink:


----------



## rotorywing

Stupid question.............are you travelling with the overcab bed up or down..........makes hell of a difference if it is down !!

Martin


----------



## Zebadee

Hi 
Never travel with bed up, as you say that just makes things worse


----------



## Sideways86

I go with tyre pressures try 55 front and 65 rear !


----------

